# Question for "thedeacon"



## Six million dollar ham (May 13, 2009)

My question is in reference to this post of yours:



> Look at our country today and how Christians are being pushed to the back of the line. We are the only group that can be degraded and have our freedoms taken away from us without being taken to court.



You never explained this.  As a member of a once truly oppressed segment of society, I'd be interested in hearing how you've been mistreated.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 13, 2009)

Does being a member of a segment of society that was oppressed in the past somehow give a special insight?  I'm curious.

I can't answer for the deacon.  But it does seem that every religious group is held in very high esteem in the U.S......except, that is, for Christians.

You might say "and well deserved".  You would be wrong and quite hypocritical in saying that though.


----------



## WTM45 (May 13, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Does being a member of a segment of society that was oppressed in the past somehow give a special insight?  I'm curious.



I believe so.  Especially when the parents of this current generation can give specific examples of such oppression which they experienced first hand.


----------



## ToLog (May 13, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> I believe so.  Especially when the parents of this current generation can give specific examples of such oppression which they experienced first hand.



Gold! Gold!  sorry, 

anyways, there's been lot's of oppressed people through out history. ever read anything by ol Daniel Quinn?  not to by-pass reality, but the expansion of the human genotype across the landscape has involved all kinds of "survival" mechanisms, wouldn't you say?

i mean, when we first climbed down from the trees, and the Saber tooth tigers were lying in wait, we found a way to adapt, didn't we?? just askin'

oh, this morning, either on PBS radio, or Fox cable, i dis-remember, they said that there's more commonality between Eskimos, and every other human on the Earth, then there are commonalities between chimpanzees who live in the same local community in Africa. say what? --based upon DNA profiles. 

we're all essentially clones, or identical replicas of each other.  how can that be?? beats me.

but, obviously, technology plays a role. always has. and now, Iran wants the bomb. we got it, Pakistan has it, and so do many others.

who can step outside the past, and vote to do away with the "bomb?"


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 13, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Does being a member of a segment of society that was oppressed in the past somehow give a special insight?  I'm curious.



I'm curious too.  That's why I asked.  I want to hear all the ways he's been legally kicked in the teeth over the years for choosing to be a Christian.



Huntinfool said:


> I can't answer for the deacon.



That's what I was thinking.  Didn't stop you though, I see.


----------



## Diogenes (May 14, 2009)

I'm just guessing here, but the whole 'One Nation, Under God' thing is just a bit too much responsibility for them, and when you add the continuous assertions that this country was founded as a 'Christian' nation, well, I mean . . . geez . . . if I had to take responsibility for this whole mess I'd find that a little oppressive too . . . 

Just guessing though . . .


----------



## leroy (May 15, 2009)

Diogenes said:


> I'm just guessing here, but the whole 'One Nation, Under God' thing is just a bit too much responsibility for them, and when you add the continuous assertions that this country was founded as a 'Christian' nation, well, I mean . . . geez . . . if I had to take responsibility for this whole mess I'd find that a little oppressive too . . .
> 
> Just guessing though . . .



Sorry but we are no longer "one nation under God" and its getting less everyday. I believe we were founded as a Christian nation but we have made the move away from God as a nation. To me the changes that have came about in the last 20 yrs are astounding not to mention 50 yrs ago.


----------



## Branchminnow (May 15, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> That's what I was thinking.  Didn't stop you though, I see.



I guess you should have sent a pm then. 





now then, in accordance to answering for the deacon, well the thread is open so I will answer the question ? comment ?  for myself since it is on an open forum. 


Physically, financially, no I have never been opressed. but as a whole christians get beat to death because we are firm against a few things.......gayism.......abortion......we are called close minded, bigots,people stuck in the fifties...........I think all that is a form of oppresion.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 15, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> As a member of a once truly oppressed segment of society, I'd be interested in hearing how you've been mistreated.



We've all been opressed at some time.

Pull up your big girl panties and get over it.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (May 15, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> we've all been opressed at some time.
> 
> Pull up your big girl panties and get over it.


 

*amen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Huntinfool (May 15, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> That's what I was thinking.  Didn't stop you though, I see.



Try to keep up Ham.

I answered for me....not the deacon.


----------



## WTM45 (May 15, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> We've all been opressed at some time.
> 
> Pull up your big girl panties and get over it.



For the first sentence, it is blatently untrue.  Most people in the US today know NOTHING of real oppression.

As for the second sentence.........


----------



## matthewsman (May 15, 2009)

*Really?*



Six million dollar ham said:


> As a member of a once truly oppressed segment of society, I'd be interested in hearing how you've been mistreated.



A Member?

1..A Christian is not allowed, by law, in school as an administrator to speak openly of their faith to students without repercussions.

2..Most workplaces do not allow public signs of faith such as religious t-shirts,or prayer.

3..A person, evangelical by nature, will be passed over for promotion or leadership positions because of their "lack of discipline" in sharing their Faith.

4.. Christians are not allowed dedicated times of prayer in school or businesses,but Muslims can lay down their prayer rug,or take off for Eid without consequence.



Although the group you refer to thinks they have a monopoly on oppression,there is no other one group that has been approached in an effort to be made whole.

Affirmative action,lower standards for grants and educational funding,preferred status in Governmental bidding processes,exclusionary lobbying groups,and the irreproachable ability to cry foul at every turn,have been deemed an undeniable "right" to the group you are referring to.

The ACLU and now our own government are taking stands now against Christians and rights we believe to be endowed by the Creator.

We believe in the "Right to life",even for atheists children and the children of our enemies.Our government funds abortion for our country and uses our tax money that is taken by force.

The tax money taken from us is also used to subsidize the political asylum of supporters of Hamas,people who are sworn enemies of our spiritual and political allies.

Our churches are restricted from what they say or can teach by being threatened of the revocation of tax exempt status by convoluted interpretations of the laws concerning the separation of church and state.


That that affects us collectively,affects us personally.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 15, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> For the first sentence, it is blatently untrue.  Most people in the US today know NOTHING of real oppression.



and neither does Ham....I think that's the point.  He has not better exposure to oppression than we do.  He's heard stories from people who experienced it just like we have.

Unless he is 50+ years old, he's never experienced any more "oppression" than the rest of us.


----------



## WTM45 (May 15, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> and neither does Ham....I think that's the point.  He has not better exposure to oppression than we do.  He's heard stories from people who experienced it just like we have.
> 
> Unless he is 50+ years old, he's never experienced any more "oppression" than the rest of us.



I'll guarantee you he has faced, within the last 50 years, bigotry, hatred, disdain, bias, belittling, anger, ignorance and maybe even violence because of his skin color.


It goes on today across the nation.  It can not be so easily dismissed, my friend.

Christians are kidding themselves if they think the US is oppressing them.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 15, 2009)

Oh you're SO right.  Nobody EVER mistreats white people, right?  Nobody EVER hates anybody or shows bias toward anyone other than african-americans, right?  Give me a break!  If anything, the pendulum has swung too far in the other direction (as it's inclined to do).

Belittleing, anger, ignorance, violence, disdain, bigotry, bias.....I'VE EXPERIENCED ALL OF THESE WITHIN THE PAST 12 MONTHS BECAUSE OF MY SKIN COLOR....and me and Ham don't look alike.

I'm kidding myself?  Give me a break!  PEOPLE all over this country are treated poorly for one reason or another and often it is the color of their skin.

But that issue is not exclusive to one group.  I can tell you that from personal experience bud.  It's just laughable for someone to claim that one "color" has exclusivity on that.


----------



## WTM45 (May 15, 2009)

Where did I say ony "one color?"
My avatar picture means something to me based on bloodline.


----------



## leroy (May 15, 2009)

matthewsman said:


> A Member?
> 
> 1..A Christian is not allowed, by law, in school as an administrator to speak openly of their faith to students without repercussions.
> 
> ...





good post MM!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (May 15, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> For the first sentence, it is blatently untrue.  Most people in the US today know NOTHING of real oppression.
> 
> As for the second sentence.........



From what I hear in the media and people I talk to...most people know all about oppression.  That's how Obama got elected.



WTM45 said:


> I'll gurantee you he has faced, within the last 50 years, bigotry, hatred, disdain, bias, belittling, anger, ignorance and maybe even violence because of his skin color..



As have I.



WTM45 said:


> Where did I say ony "one color?"



So only Black, Brown and Red are colors?  Is white not a valid color to you?

If you think that only black/brown/red people are discriminated against, your head is burried deeper in the sand than the oil in Texas.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 15, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> Where did I say ony "one color?"
> My avatar picture means something to me based on bloodline.



Right here:  





> because of his skin color



"one" was not part of it.  But the implication was that his skin color has caused him suffering that he would not have otherwised suffered if his skin color was different....


OK, how about this.  ALL colors of people experience the same things that any other color or background experiences.  

Ignorance is across the board.  Somebody hates everybody for some reason...


----------



## WTM45 (May 15, 2009)

matthewsman said:


> A Member?
> 
> 1..A Christian is not allowed, by law, in school as an administrator to speak openly of their faith to students without repercussions.
> 
> ...



1.  Nor should they.  As religious belief systems are based on faith, not evidence and proofs, it is highly interpretive by nature.  That is the domain of the parent.

2.  The majority of workplaces are privately owned and managed.  That is up to the owner, not the .gov.

3.  That person should be in a different line of work.  Work is for the benefit of the employer and the company.  Personal agendas should be handled on personal time.

4.  A Christian can pray whenever and wherever they wish.  It is not the physical act of kneeling, wailing, gnashing teeth, crying out or shouting.  It is taught that God is omnicient, omnipotent and omnipresent, so He is everywhere and hears/sees everything.  Pray whenever you want to.  No one is or can stop that.  It is lunacy to think anyone will or can stop that.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (May 15, 2009)

matthewsman said:


> a member?
> 
> 1..a christian is not allowed, by law, in school as an administrator to speak openly of their faith to students without repercussions.
> 
> ...


 


huntinfool said:


> oh you're so right. Nobody ever mistreats white people, right? Nobody ever hates anybody or shows bias toward anyone other than african-americans, right? Give me a break! If anything, the pendulum has swung too far in the other direction (as it's inclined to do).
> 
> Belittleing, anger, ignorance, violence, disdain, bigotry, bias.....i've experienced all of these within the past 12 months because of my skin color....and me and ham don't look alike.
> 
> ...


 

*amen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## WTM45 (May 15, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> OK, how about this.  ALL colors of people experience the same things that any other color or background experiences.



Nowhere nearly within the same proportion.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 15, 2009)

> It is lunacy to think anyone will or can stop that.



This from the guy who thinks the ".gov" will soon be waterboarding citizens.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 15, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> Nowhere nearly within the same proportion.



You're funny.  Life ain't fair....get used to it kid.

There is no legal or institutionalized bias against black people or native americans or anybody else. 

There are ignorant individuals, no doubt.  But that street runs in a WHOLE BUNCH of directions my friend.

I'll say it again...we all experience bigotry because of our skin color.  You're blind if you don't see that.

You act like an idiot, you're gonna get treated like an idiot.  Screaming "racism" isn't going to change that.


----------



## WTM45 (May 15, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> So only Black, Brown and Red are colors?  Is white not a valid color to you?
> 
> If you think that only black/brown/red people are discriminated against, your head is burried deeper in the sand than the oil in Texas.



I see the full spectrum of color, thanks.

I also know history.  Proportional analysis tells me who has faced the most, who is most likely to face it and psychology studies have told me where it originates.

Today, my head is buried in actuarial studies and resources.
I'll find it with no problems later this evening.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 15, 2009)

We're talking about what any person under the age of 50 has experienced.  

While you're in your tables....make sure your looking at two sets of apples and not an apple and some other kind of stat.

"racism" and "bigotry" are used as the same kind of excuse to avoid responsibility for actions as you would acuse Christians of using "forgiveness".


----------



## WTM45 (May 15, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> There is no legal or institutionalized bias against black people or native americans or anybody else.



Someone missed a couple of civics and history lessons.  Just pointing that out.  Sorry it is somewhat insulting, but painfully obvious.  It's not my intent to insult, but if you stick with that statement above, it must apply to you.

There is a lot of legislation on the books regarding such, my friend.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 15, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> I see the full spectrum of color, thanks.
> 
> I also know history.  Proportional analysis tells me who has faced the most, who is most likely to face it and psychology studies have told me where it originates.
> 
> ...



Well, if you know history, you'll realize that Black folks don't have the premier spot when it comes to genocide or oppression based on racism.

Read up.  Sounds like your just a bitter person that likes to blame your bad choices and decisions on your skin color.


----------



## WTM45 (May 15, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Well, if you know history, you'll realize that Black folks don't have the premier spot when it comes to genocide or oppression based racism.
> 
> Read up.  Sounds like your just a bitter person that likes to blame your bad choices and decisions on your skin color.




I never said they did.

I feel your Christian love and concern in your second paragraph.
I'm not bitter.  I'm happy as a lark.


----------



## crackerdave (May 15, 2009)

I see many,many cents' worth in this thread,but nary a word from the Deacon to whom it was addressed.Speaks volumes,to me! But then - we ALL need a break from the particles of "stuff" floating in an oft-stirred pot,once in a while. Maybe th' Deke's on vacation?


----------



## Huntinfool (May 15, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> It's not my intent to insult.



Sure it is...but I'm a big boy.  I've handled much worse than what you dish out.



> There is a lot of legislation on the books regarding such, my friend.



Here's a civics lesson for ya.  It is on the books because there WAS legal and institutionalized racism and bigotry.  That legislation is there to prevent that. 

There is NO legal or institutional racism.  Ham, if he's under 50, has not experienced anything because of his color that anybody else hasn't experienced at some point.  

We've had not one, but TWO african-american Secs of State.  We now have a black President.  We have hispanics and asians and all kinds of ethnic backgrounds in governorships, mayorships and cabinet positions.

There are some people in this world who don't like others because of their skin.  It's life.  I deal with it.  Ham deals with it and you deal with it.

"The Man", however, is not still out to get you....or Ham.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 15, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> I'm happy as a lark.



Your posts constantly drip of glee and happiness.


----------



## WTM45 (May 15, 2009)

HF, there is currently active legislation controlling the lives of minorities in THIS country.  I'm not going to argue the fact.

Please accept my apology for the insult.  It was truly not my intention, and I expressed how I did not like to have to point it out.  We have good discussions.  I wish for them to continue.
I'm confident we could share a brew at the campfire together and have a grand time!

I'm only supporting my response to YOUR question in post #2.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 15, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> I never said they did.



Yes you did.  Right here.  I've bolded it for you since your memory seems to be affected by your anger.



WTM45 said:


> *Proportional analysis tells me who has faced the most, who is most likely to face it *and psychology studies have told me where it originates.





			
				WTM45 said:
			
		

> I feel your Christian love and concern in your second paragraph.




I Tim 5:20

Those who continue to sin, rebuke in the presence of all.


Hmm....lets just call your ignorance sin...and I'm just showing my Christian love by rebuking you in the presence of all


----------



## WTM45 (May 15, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Your posts constantly drip of glee and happiness.




I reached a 578 yard par five in two yesterday.  Rain, wet ground and gusty wind conditions.  I missed the 25+ foot eagle putt, but made the tap in birdie!

Some would jump from the 14th floor for that missed eagle opportunity.  But I see birdies as a good thing!


----------



## rjcruiser (May 15, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> HF, there is currently active legislation controlling the lives of minorities in THIS country.  I'm not going to argue the fact.



Active legislation and actual legislation are two polar opposites.

But...I guess we'll all agree that gun-owners are the minority and there is lots of active legislation on taking away our rights.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 15, 2009)

Let me illustrate my point.

If group "X" was oppressed from time points 1-10.  Being born into group "X" at time point 15 does not give you any special insight into the oppression from points 1-10 other than having direct access to those who WERE alive during point 1-10.

You get to hear the stories....but you do not experience it first hand.  Like you said before, most people (I'm adding under 50 and I would argue ALL in the U.S.) have no idea what real oppression is.

That's my point.  Neither Ham nor myself (I don't know how old you are and I'm assuming he is under 50) have any idea what real oppression is first hand.  The best we can do is hear the stories from those who have experienced it.  Our kids won't even get that opportunity.


----------



## WTM45 (May 15, 2009)

Sorry cruiser, that still does not support your claim of what I have "said."
I did not imply or infer anything.  The historical data has been gathered and published.
Reasonable review and reading of that data is simple.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 15, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> We've all been opressed at some time.
> 
> Pull up your big girl panties and get over it.



Hi there.   Try reading my initial post a little more closely.  If you do this (and it's okay to move your lips while reading if you have to) you'll see I'm not a brother complaining about how I am mistreated.  I do find it interesting that you chose the emoticon of a lighter skinned smiley bullwhipping a darker smiley.  Is there something hidden in your message?


----------



## Huntinfool (May 15, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> But I see birdies as a good thing!



and a rare one at that!  I'm with ya on that point. 

I'll give ya this....you're fun to debate.


----------



## WTM45 (May 15, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Let me illustrate my point.
> 
> If group "X" was oppressed from time points 1-10.  Being born into group "X" at time point 15 does not give you any special insight into the oppression from points 1-10 other than having direct access to those who WERE alive during point 1-10.
> 
> ...




HF, I understand what you are saying.  But it sounds like that interpretation is somewhat limited to a region, locale and city.
Are you including Detroit, Chicago, NYC, LA, Devner, Texas, S. Dakota and other areas in your Atlanta review?  Because factual documented occurances are within the last 50 years in many locations throughout the country.


----------



## WTM45 (May 15, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> and a rare one at that!  I'm with ya on that point.
> 
> I'll give ya this....you're fun to debate.



Thanks!

When I am not, please let me know!  I value your insights and friendship, and would take a long hard look at myself based on your feedback!


----------



## Huntinfool (May 15, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> Because factually and documented occurances are within the last 50 years in many locations throughout the country.



but against all races and nationalities.  Again, there is not a group that claims exclusivity.

Let me add this.  Being black or white and being the victim of a crime or being mis-treated in someway does not, necessarily mean that you were a victim BECAUSE you are black or white.

That is a too often used cop-out in today's world....all across the country.

Like I said before, there are ignorant people all over the place and some will do things because they are racially motivated.  But it's isolated and pocketed at worst.  It does not occur on a large scale and is generally looked down upon by the larger society where it was not just 50 short years ago or so.


----------



## crackerdave (May 15, 2009)

leroy said:


> good post MM!!!



x2.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 15, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Hi there.   Try reading my initial post a little more closely.  If you do this (and it's okay to move your lips while reading if you have to) you'll see I'm not a brother complaining about how I am mistreated.  I do find it interesting that you chose the emoticon of a lighter skinned smiley bullwhipping a darker smiley.  Is there something hidden in your message?



Don't worry...I know how to read.  I was taught at my all white (except for one black kid) private academy in Alpharetta

Oh...and as far as the hidden message...if the darker smiley had his pants hanging around his ankles, I'd say yes.


----------



## gtparts (May 15, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> We've all been oppressed at some time.
> 
> Pull up your big girl panties and get over it.



Agreed!

Never seen so many "grown-ups" try to out do each other.

My dog is bigger than your dog.

My dad can whip your dad.

Your boat is slower than mine.

As for the race card, Obama's election puts that one to rest. 

Man up, fellows. The quality of your whine is not worth slicing the cheese or breaking off a piece of bread from the loaf.

Besides, Ham does not strike me as being one who drags his feelings around behind him like a blanket for people to step on. 

Most truly successful people, blacks included, don't focus on how they were denied opportunity or slighted. They  are too busy doing those things that advance their careers, their businesses, and their families.

As for us Christians, we might ask, "What have I done today that brought honor and glory to God and advanced His Kingdom?".


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 15, 2009)

Thank you. I've been told by folks that know me that I'm "a good one" and "well spoken". I listen to the intent more than the actual delivery.


----------



## WTM45 (May 15, 2009)

gtparts said:


> Besides, Ham does not strike me as being one who drags his feelings around behind him like a blanket for people to step on.




I agree.  Ham's question is really another subject that has not been addressed here.
Ham, I apologize for my participation in the deraliment of the thread.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 15, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Thank you. I've been told by folks that know me that I'm "a good one" and "well spoken". I listen to the intent more than the actual delivery.



Interesting.  I've been told I'm narrow-minded and don't belong on the Diversity Council at work.  Maybe I'm the one being discriminated against because of my color and my beliefs.


----------



## matthewsman (May 15, 2009)

*Not altogether true..*



WTM45 said:


> 1.  Nor should they.  As religious belief systems are based on faith, not evidence and proofs, it is highly interpretive by nature.  That is the domain of the parent.
> 
> 2.  The majority of workplaces are privately owned and managed.  That is up to the owner, not the .gov.
> 
> ...



1..They are not even allowed to share with likeminded folks either.I'm not speaking of indoctrinating the unwilling,but even as far as offering support of other believers.

2..Even private Christian owners don't allow it..Why?Because our current judicial system allows folks to sue the bejeepers off them if a person percieves themselves as "wronged" by being told "merry Christmas" or a company that celebrates Christian holidays doesn't also celebrate other holidays...In today's litigious society the government allows for interference against Christianity,while affording other religions more "right" to practice as they will...

3...Exactly...A Christian that chooses to moderate a Bible study or prayer time on his lunch or break time should be prepared to acknowledge it may hinder his professional chances.What he does in his non-company time shouldn't matter,but it will...Or if the same person is active in his church and chooses something like that over a company golf outing for instance...He needs to be prepared for the lossses of opportunity it may present.

4..While others may outwardly demonstrate their worship,Christians are discouraged from it....'nuff said.


While many have been oppressed in the past,those who wallow in it still,despite opportunities offered now have only themselves to blame.

Jews,Native Americans,Protestant Irish,Japanese,and  so forth and so on,have taken responsibility for their future succcesses and pride in their heritatage.I would suggest others do the same.

As Christians...EventuallyWe too shall overcome


----------



## WTM45 (May 15, 2009)

Some will say Christians welcome oppression so much that they have to manufacture it where it does not truly exist.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 15, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> Some will say Christians welcome oppression so much that they have to manufacture it where it does not truly exist.



Just like you and the original poster have done with skin color.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (May 15, 2009)

*Whatever.....*

Forget about skin color.... let's talk about sex!  Women have been oppressed due to our gender since the dawn of time, and what better example than the bible.





rjcruiser said:


> Pull up your big girl panties and get over it.



See what I mean!???!?!


----------



## WTM45 (May 15, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Forget about skin color.... let's talk about sex!  Women have been oppressed due to our gender since the dawn of time, and what better example than the bible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!  I've been totally regulated, DD!  I am ashamed!
You are COMPLETELY and UNQUESTIONABLY CORRECT!


----------



## rjcruiser (May 15, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> Wow!  I've been totally regulated, DD!  I am ashamed!
> You are COMPLETELY and UNQUESTIONABLY CORRECT!



Oh...okay....so we should all be treated as robots.  All the same...all can do the same thing.


Question for DD/all.

Should a female 5'1" tall weighing 115 lbs be viewed as an equal to a man 6' 3" tall weighing 225 lbs in regards to being a firefighter?  

So when it comes time to drag a body out of a building, who can do it better?  Is that discrimination based on sex?


----------



## WTM45 (May 15, 2009)

Derail.
Start a new thread.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (May 15, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Oh...okay....so we should all be treated as robots.  All the same...all can do the same thing.
> 
> 
> Question for DD/all.
> ...




That depends.  If they both did the training test and passed it, then yes, it would be discrimination.  If the woman couldn't pass the training test, then of course not.  A man who doesn't pass the training test isn't going to get hired, either.  May want to try a different example, that's not really a good one.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 15, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> That depends.  If they both did the training test and passed it, then yes, it would be discrimination.  If the woman couldn't pass the training test, then of course not.  A man who doesn't pass the training test isn't going to get hired, either.  May want to try a different example, that's not really a good one.



Actually, it is a great example.  The training test has been forced to be dumbed down so the weak and overweight can pass it.  Thanks to the feminazis...we've got a bunch of firewomen and policewomen that cause more harm then good.

Hmmm....I seem to remember a certain court house shooting in Atlanta a couple of years ago.  I think the deputy escorting a certain Brian Nichols was a female.  Wonder if the same thing would have happened had it been a male.

oh boy...i'm wondering how everyone is going to respond to this one


----------



## gtparts (May 15, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Thank you. I've been told by folks that know me that I'm "a good one" and "well spoken". I listen to the intent more than the actual delivery.




After decades of racial tension, whitey just hasn't gotten comfortable with exactly how to give a man his props. Not sure about "a good one" and "well spoken", but maybe it is a start for some individuals. As for intent, I'd give them the benefit of trying, like you said. "Good" and "well spoken" come in all colors. So do "sorry" and "trash", in my experience.


----------



## gtparts (May 15, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Actually, it is a great example.  The training test has been forced to be dumbed down so the weak and overweight can pass it.  Thanks to the feminazis...we've got a bunch of firewomen and policewomen that cause more harm then good.
> 
> Hmmm....I seem to remember a certain court house shooting in Atlanta a couple of years ago.  I think the deputy escorting a certain Brian Nichols was a female.  Wonder if the same thing would have happened had it been a male.
> 
> oh boy...i'm wondering how everyone is going to respond to this one



 Not that it matters, but gender reassignment will take care of the male/female issues. Changing skin color and other physical features is probably a medical possibility also.


----------



## Jeffriesw (May 15, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Oh...okay....so we should all be treated as robots.  All the same...all can do the same thing.
> 
> 
> Question for DD/all.
> ...




Watched one Woman graduate Firefighters training right along side my oldest son a couple of weeks ago.
She is a little bitty person who could not drag a full sized person any where and barely gets a hose pulled around according to the other class graduates.  When others in the class asked instructors about this, they were told to mind there own business.


----------



## gtparts (May 15, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Oh...okay....so we should all be treated as robots.  All the same...all can do the same thing.
> 
> 
> Question for DD/all.
> ...



Met a girl  perhaps 20-30 years ago, who drove a tank in the Israeli Army. She could drag both subjects you mentioned above out of a building........ at the same time. Not a blond, but she reminds me of Ambush80's avatar. 
Obviously not 5'1" & 115lbs.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (May 15, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Actually, it is a great example.  The training test has been forced to be dumbed down so the weak and overweight can pass it.  Thanks to the feminazis...we've got a bunch of firewomen and policewomen that cause more harm then good.
> 
> oh boy...i'm wondering how everyone is going to respond to this one





Swamp Runner said:


> Watched one Woman graduate Firefighters training right along side my oldest son a couple of weeks ago.
> She is a little bitty person who could not drag a full sized person any where and barely gets a hose pulled around according to the other class graduates.  When others in the class asked instructors about this, they were told to mind there own business.



Well that's not right, I definitely don't agree to that.  If you can't perform the duties of the job then you shouldn't be hired, end of story.  But I'm not just talking about jobs, I'm talking about everyday life in general.  After all, that's what the bible teaches.

However this may be taking Hammie's thread off track...


----------



## rjcruiser (May 15, 2009)

gtparts said:


> Met a girl  perhaps 20-30 years ago, who drove a tank in the Israeli Army. She could drag both subjects you mentioned above out of a building........ at the same time. Not a blond, but she reminds me of Ambush80's avatar.
> Obviously not 5'1" & 115lbs.



You know... I thought about bringing up the fact about women in the military...but then, you know, those marines have gotta eat somehow.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (May 15, 2009)

So who gets the job if you have equally qualified individuals??


----------



## rjcruiser (May 15, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> But I'm not just talking about jobs, I'm talking about everyday life in general.  After all, that's what the bible teaches.
> 
> However this may be taking Hammie's thread off track...



Really?  If that is the case, you have a warped sense of what the bible teaches.  But...I know, we've all discussed this one before.

Oh...and what thread in here hasn't been taking off track.  I think it is a requirement of all good threads in the Spiritual Debate forum.


----------



## gtparts (May 15, 2009)

Double Barrel BB said:


> So who gets the job if you have equally qualified individuals??




I vote for the tank driver. Her training with other weapons might pay off in a tight situation.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (May 15, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> You know... I thought about bringing up the fact about women in the military...but then, you know, those marines have gotta eat somehow.




Sexist!!!!!    



Double Barrel BB said:


> So who gets the job if you have equally qualified individuals??



The man.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (May 15, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Really?  If that is the case, you have a warped sense of what the bible teaches.  But...I know, we've all discussed this one before.



I don't have a warped sense of the bible.  That's exactly what it teaches.  It teaches women to allow themselves to be oppressed, dominated and ruled over, and then makes it more attractive by calling them 'women of valor' and 'godly'.  Whatever. 

You can sprinkle carpet powder on dog poop, it'll make it smell better but it don't change what it is....



> Oh...and what thread in here hasn't been taking off track.  I think it is a requirement of all good threads in the Spiritual Debate forum.



good point


----------



## rjcruiser (May 15, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Sexist!!!!!



I'll take that as a compliment coming from you


----------



## Double Barrel BB (May 15, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> The man.


 

In todays world... are you sure about that...

DB BB


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 15, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> However this may be taking Hammie's thread off track...



Not at all.  I know an older white lady who was flat out told by her (fed. government) employer years ago that she couldn't ascend in the office because only a man was allowed in the manager or whatever position.  She had to remain a secretary and be paid less than she should have.

I was looking for such blatant examples of oppressed Christians and I'm not getting much.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 15, 2009)

So, we've now established that black people, women and native american indians have been and continue to be "oppressed".  I bet, if we keep examining closely, we'll find that everybody is oppressed.

Of course, that is, except white males and christians (which are pretty much the same thing, right?)


----------



## Huntinfool (May 15, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I was looking for such blatant examples of oppressed Christians and I'm not getting much.



Take a few minutes and watch any commentary show on any of the following:

CNN
MSNBC
NBC
ABC
CBS

If rhetoric like what is consistently used on any of the above regarding Christians isn't enough, pick up a copy of the NY Times.

Then, every time you see the word "Christian", insert "black person" or "woman"....and tell me what you see.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (May 15, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> I'll take that as a compliment coming from you


----------



## Branchminnow (May 15, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> I reached a 578 yard par five in two yesterday.  Rain, wet ground and gusty wind conditions.  I missed the 25+ foot eagle putt, but made the tap in birdie!
> 
> !



It took you two to get there?


----------



## WTM45 (May 15, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> It took you two to get there?



Yep.  Driver and 5-wood.
I Sallied the eagle putt, leaving it three feet +/- short for the birdie.  Very similiar to the blind hog story!


----------



## rjcruiser (May 15, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> Yep.  Driver and 5-wood.
> I Sallied the eagle putt, leaving it three feet +/- short for the birdie.  Very similiar to the blind hog story!



5-wood?  What's wrong with your 3-iron?


btw..how many posts are going to be in this thread before the deacon actually gets to post a reply to the op's question?


----------



## WTM45 (May 15, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> 5-wood?  What's wrong with your 3-iron?
> 
> 
> btw..how many posts are going to be in this thread before the deacon actually gets to post a reply to the op's question?



Needed a complete carry with a softer landing with a stop, not a run out.  Pin was short, water was short.
Doubt I could do it again this summer, if I get back to that course.

The thread will be here when the deacon gets around to it.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (May 15, 2009)

matthewsman said:


> 1..A Christian is not allowed, by law, in school as an administrator to speak openly of their faith to students without repercussions.
> 
> 4.. Christians are not allowed dedicated times of prayer in school or businesses,but Muslims can lay down their prayer rug,or take off for Eid without consequence.




Yet they can make 90% of the school Chorale concert pieces be Christian hymns    I sure didn't hear any Muslim hymns, Jewish hymns or anything at my daughter's concert last night.

So as far as Christian oppression,  where's that violin......


----------



## earl (May 16, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Take a few minutes and watch any commentary show on any of the following:
> 
> CNNhttp://74.54.61.131/images/smilies/rockon.gif
> MSNBC
> ...




 I actually took your advice and looked through the channels.  Surprise ,surprise.  Most of the talking heads were not only caucasian, they were male. Their religion wasn't mentioned ,but my vote would be christian.


----------



## earl (May 16, 2009)

Our churches are restricted from what they say or can teach by being threatened of the revocation of tax exempt status by convoluted interpretations of the laws concerning the separation of church and state.  [quote MM]
 So money is the reason churches keep quiet ?  Sounds like a CHOICE that ALL churches have in common. I would be willing to bet that you have personally made choices that have cost you something and never looked back. Why don't churches do the same ?  Because the dollar is worth more than their faith !!
Give Caesar his due , or words to that effect.


----------



## gtparts (May 16, 2009)

earl said:


> Our churches are restricted from what they say or can teach by being threatened of the revocation of tax exempt status by convoluted interpretations of the laws concerning the separation of church and state.  [quote MM]
> So money is the reason churches keep quiet ?  Sounds like a CHOICE that ALL churches have in common. I would be willing to bet that you have personally made choices that have cost you something and never looked back. Why don't churches do the same ?  Because the dollar is worth more than their faith !!
> Give Caesar his due , or words to that effect.



Earl, sometimes you surprise me.

If you aren't completely in the "X" ring, you most certainly broke the "black".


----------

